# HBO PPV: Canelo vs GGG & Lemieux vs O'Sullivan rbr



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Card starts at 8 EST:


Gennady Golovkin vs. Canelo Alvarez (Unified middleweight championship)
Jaime Munguia vs. Brandon Cook (WBO junior middleweight championship)
David Lemieux vs. Gary O'Sullivan (Middleweight)
Roman Gonzalez vs. Moises Fuentes (Junior bantamweight)


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

nontelevised card 

Vergil Ortiz Jr. vs. Roberto Ortiz (super lightweight)
Alexis Rocha vs. Carlos Ortiz Cervantes (welterweight)
Jaba Khositashvili vs Lawrence King (super middleweight)
Brian Ceballo vs David Thomas featherweight)


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

$85 for this PPV! That is insane. As if boxing needed anymore things to drive fans away with


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Vergil Ortiz Jr. the best pure striker at 140 lbs


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

I wish Spike vs Lemieux was co main event would have got us hyped up


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

They got some good rivers out. Plenty for this one. Fucking hell, you have to spend almost 100 to buy this shit.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I was about to go to the bar, but they're charging $20 cover


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Unshot Moi would've been a better fight. Moi is horrifically shot atm, though.


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> $85 for this PPV! That is insane.


I would've probably bought it if it was $20 less. I went back and forth in my mind, but I just couldn't bring myself to spend *that* much money on fights, even if some of them turn out to be good.



GlassJaw said:


> As if boxing needed anymore things to drive fans away with


Hopefully less people buying it will turn away PPVs. Boxing has made so much progress since it was (largely) put back on free TV, which is where respectable sports belong.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Gonzalez still has that talent.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Wow what a mismatch


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sittin Sonny said:


> I would've probably bought it if it was $20 less. I went back and forth in my mind, but I just couldn't bring myself to spend *that* much money on fights, even if some of them turn out to be good.
> 
> Hopefully less people buying it will turn away PPVs. Boxing has made so much progress since it was (largely) put back on free TV, which is where respectable sports belong.


Plus, they should've stacked it with great fights for that price.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Nice ko


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

Damn, missed Gonzalez. How'd he look?


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Lemieux is a FAT SUMUVA BITCH


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Another squash match


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

1st round ko for Lemieux


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

DynamicMoves said:


> Damn, missed Gonzalez. How'd he look?


Rusty. He looked slow and stationary like he he did in Sor 2, but he still had all of the tools to have taken Fuentes out without much problem.

Brutal KO though, my god, best of Chocolatito's career.


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

Just started watching, though I'd catch Lemieux. Looks like I was about 90 seconds too late.


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

Kingboxer said:


> Rusty. He looked slow and stationary like he he did in Sor 2, but he still had all of the tools to have taken Fuentes out without much problem.
> 
> Brutal KO though, my god, best of Chocolatito's career.


I'll have to find a replay.


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

KOTF said:


> Another squash match





bballchump11 said:


> 1st round ko for Lemieux


Now I'm even more relieved that I didn't waste money on this card. :smoke:dance


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Fuck outta here with that gay ass moustache.

Love watching Lemieux.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy shit, Lemiuex's KO power is retard-level. Fucking sick power on him.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

By the way, he came in enormous. How the fuck does this man make MW!? I don't think O'Sullivan even knew his name after that.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> By the way, he came in enormous. How the fuck does this man make MW!? I don't think O'Sullivan even knew his name after that.


He should be fighting Bivol instead


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Who's this idiot talking right now


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

So how much do we think they are getting this time round? I know before PPV the took close to $5 mil each last time. Surely this time round it should be less ( same old same old)


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Its funny when people mention the Rubio and Alcine loss, Lemieux has put on so much size no one is out brawling him, yes with technical people he will be lost but the guy is huge lol he probably weight cuts as much as Canelo did before


----------



## Crom_Dom (Jan 15, 2017)

Build the wall and deport Canelo.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I'd love to see Canelo/Lemieux by the way.


----------



## Crom_Dom (Jan 15, 2017)

Mexi-Box said:


> I'd love to see Canelo/Lemieux by the way.


Why?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Crom_Dom said:


> Why?


Canelo doesn't use his legs. Either he outboxes Lemieux or gets stopped. I'd love to see it.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Or Lemieux vs Munguai lol as much as Munguai is a beast I think he gets taken out


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Canelo vs. Lemieux should be a LHW match


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

When I see the highlights of Canelo vs GGG all that stands out is the size of Canelo's head, the guy looks like a giant this fight is going to be so different


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

Roy Jones, "He (Canelo) was the cooler head at the weigh in"


----------



## Crom_Dom (Jan 15, 2017)

DynamicMoves said:


> Roy Jones, "He (Canelo) was the cooler head at the weigh in"


Paid for opinions. worse than B-Hop.... it's sad to see the paid for bullshit opinion... GGG's face didn't move, like normal.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Canelo's physique looks better for this fight. I think dropping his red meat intake did him good.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Munguia put on 21.5 lbs, HE'S FAT


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Munguia is fighting Baron fuckin Corbin


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Does Cook have a chance?


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Expect another quick knockout. Munguia KO 5.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Canelo's physique looks better for this fight. I think dropping his red meat intake did him good.


Stamina and speed wise it will be good but his punch resistance could lower just because hes nowhere near as heavy


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Canelo W 12 in a 7 rounds to 5 kind of decision in the main event. I'm rooting for GGG though.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

KOTF said:


> Munguia put on 21.5 lbs, HE'S FAT


Doesn't look fat to me.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Or Lemieux vs Munguai lol as much as Munguai is a beast I think he gets taken out


Hurd Munguia would be better.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Munguia is huge LOL, Hurd vs Munguia would be fight of the century


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

fuck me. bit of a size difference.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

i doubt this is going to go much further.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

more headbuts required.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

fair play to Cook. he's earned his money. probably going to be pissing blood for days.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

So Canelo-GGG II is gonna start an hour early


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Those were some nasty body shots.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Munguia is huge LOL, Hurd vs Munguia would be fight of the century


I like Munguia for that one. I wonder who comes in bigger?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I like Munguia for that one. I wonder who comes in bigger?


I think Munguia lol he looks scary, Hurd just looks tall


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Have Lemieux KO, Munguia KO and Canelo to be knocked down LOL lets hope GGG gets to him


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Quickest ppv ever


----------



## Crom_Dom (Jan 15, 2017)

bballchump11 said:


> Quickest ppv ever


Just throw GGG Canelo on now.... UFC style...


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Quickest ppv ever


It's not even 7pm in Vegas they shoulda started this one later.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Max is talking shit lol trying to stall


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Quickest ppv ever


Lol worst part is its not even a good thing now they are going to stall for an hour ffs


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Munguia looked fucking enormous in there. Ridiculous size advantage he has. He's looking like a LHW against a WW. :lol:


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

By the way, GBP needs to stop dicking around with Ryan Garcia. Munguia is their future star if anything.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Max is really going in on the judges.


----------



## Zombie (Jul 24, 2015)

how long till Canelo?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Would be hilarious if GGG Ko's Canelo in 3 or less. Would be a weird PPV.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

One more hour of listening to these *******.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> It's not even 7pm in Vegas they shoulda started this one later.


Yeah, they can do a Mayweather ppv early, but not this one


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Last undercard fight ended at 9:30. We’ve got a movie’s length of time to fill with max’s garrulous, sycophantic ramblings. Fuck.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

OMG, I think GBP is starting to block rivers. All my go-to links are down. :mad4


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Three squash matches against enhancement talents, this PPV sounds like a typical Monday Night Raw episode


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Mexi-Box said:


> OMG, I think GBP is starting to block rivers. All my go-to links are down. :mad4


vipbox.st


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Have they said roughly how long?


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Go on reddit, there's multiple HD streams, none of this vipbox shite either.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

It will go full Raw with one hour of NO MATCHES and a 50/50 booked main event


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Neverming. It's back up now. Almost had a heart attack.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

43mins ffs


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

KOTF said:


> Three squash matches against enhancement talents, this PPV sounds like a typical Monday Night Raw episode


Here's a little something to pass the time until then:


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Ever wondered what "Careless Whisper" would sound like if played using 106 kazoos?

Wonder no more!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

TFG said:


> Go on reddit, there's multiple HD streams, none of this vipbox shite either.


I could kiss you. They posted a fucking phenomal one on Reddit. I need to go there more often. At least, I hope this will show the fight. They're showing the undercard for some reason atm.


----------



## Zombie (Jul 24, 2015)

do you need to make a account on Reddit?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyone want a link pm me, but keep your spare because this one goes up and down. It's going great right now but who knows. GoAT River


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Zombie said:


> do you need to make a account on Reddit?


Nope. It works like this forum.

You only need to join to post.

EDIT. It can be hard to navigate but if you follow other instructions on here you will be fine.


----------



## Zombie (Jul 24, 2015)

can someone pm the reddit page. thanks a bunch


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I can pm you the direct link. The Reddit page is full of AceStreams, but one gent and scholar posted a direct link to a GoAT stream.


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I can pm you the direct link. The Reddit page is full of AceStreams, but one gent and scholar posted a direct link to a GoAT stream.


I'd like a PM too, thanks.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I could kiss you. They posted a fucking phenomal one on Reddit. I need to go there more often. At least, I hope this will show the fight. They're showing the undercard for some reason atm.


I told you about that subreddit a long time ago and you never offered to kiss me, ***.


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Ever wonder what Predator would look like as a musical? Wonder no more!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I told you about that subreddit a long time ago and you never offered to kiss me, ***.


Shit, if you did, I must've missed it or not remembered. Only ones I remember was someone giving me rojodirect or some shit which was like Malware central and AceStreams.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

By the way, someone who has the link working better start sharing if people ask because once the fight starts I'm going to be recording it for my dad to watch later. Don't be a jackass. I won't be posting then so ask now or forever hold your peace.


----------



## Zombie (Jul 24, 2015)

tried to use the stream but im at work and the protections wouldnt let me...fuck me sideways


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

That sucks. I have vip links, but if it's about protections, they're easily worse than the GoAT one I gave you.


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

Alarm joke woke me up, left arm completely numb, beer time.

More importantly...

Who's this bitch?



Sittin Sonny said:


> Here's a little something to pass the time until then:


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

Johnstown you using the buffstreams link?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I was numb throughout the undercard. I was thinking my body thinks this shit isn't epic. Started getting buttflies finally. I'm so fucking excited right now. It's starting!!!!!


----------



## Zombie (Jul 24, 2015)

whatever link a certain gentlement who once had a TP fitting into a SUV issue sent me...


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

Took me half a minute pawing at my phone thinking "wtf its 3:30am why is my alarm going off fuck off!!"


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, I'm getting giddy like a woman. Love this shit.


----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)

Mexi-Box said:


> Man, I'm getting giddy like a woman. Love this shit.


:rofl


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

GGG - 170
Canelo - 182


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Here it comes. Don't be an asshole and spread the love if someone wants a healthy stream, ****. Off to record this shit now.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

GGG has the alphabet belts yet comes out first


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

And we resume


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

uraharakisuke said:


> Alarm joke woke me up, left arm completely numb, beer time.
> 
> More importantly...
> 
> Who's this bitch?


Camila Cabello from 5th harmony


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

KOTF said:


> GGG - 170
> Canelo - 182


Damn Canelo


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Camela Cabello from 5th harmony


Legend.

Fuck this fight I'm about to rip my cock off lads.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Damn Canelo


He's fat


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

uraharakisuke said:


> Legend.
> 
> Fuck this fight I'm about to rip my cock off lads.


If you are going to do a round by round on it please post it in the lounge.


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> If you are going to do a round by round on it please post it in the lounge.


:lol:


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

WBC with another kayfabe belt


----------



## Zombie (Jul 24, 2015)

where are they at now? in the ring yet?


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

Zombie said:


> where are they at now? in the ring yet?


Yes. My link work?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

War GGG!

Canelo doesnt look that heavy lol 182 is crazy


----------



## Zombie (Jul 24, 2015)

uraharakisuke said:


> Yes. My link work?


unfortunately no

i am not real comfortable with putting credit card info in. but beyond that i am at work and my wallet is in my car...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Canelo


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

Zombie said:


> unfortunately no
> 
> i am not real comfortable with putting credit card info in. but beyond that i am at work and my wallet is in my car...


Weird. Never gave that to me.

1-0 GGG


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

FUCK. big left there from Canelo.


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Already dispute on who's winning rounds. atsch


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Canelo finally using his weight advantage


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Alvarez noticeably going forward since the first bell.


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

homebrand said:


> Alvarez noticeably going forward since the first bell.


I was wondering if he would do that, like Ward in the Kova rematch.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

first two rounds to Alvarez for me.

GGG struggling with the speed of Canelo so far.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Canelo pushing him backwards beautifully 

10-9 Canelo
10-9 Canelo


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

1-1


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

GGG needs to start pumping that jab.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

3-0 Canelo


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

I've given the first 3 to Canelo, Golovkin still doesn't look comfortable in there, mostly because Canelo is timing him, he's going to have to try and walk through Canelos shots to land some here.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Alvarez bossing it so far. GGG not really got an answer, not getting any time or room.


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

Canelo's got some great bodyshots in.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Canelo
10-9 Canelo
10-9 Canelo

Just like the first fight


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

3-1 Canelo ... better work by GGG there


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

phew. better round from GGG.


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

2-2 GGG's jab is brilliant.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Canelo
10-9 Canelo
10-9 Canelo
9-10 GGG

Canelo hurt him to the body


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

3-2 Canelo


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

can't remember seeing GGG being walked down before. pressure fighter is being pressured. this looks to be the Alvarez game plan.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

3 to 2 for Canelo so far


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

Close round in the 5th, Golovkin pretty workmanlike and landing solid jabs, Canelo landing flashier combinations but you get the feeling that he's feeling the shots more in that round ... one thing is for sure, the judges will be giving all of these close rounds to Canelo..


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

Excellent gameplan by Canelo so far. Fighting at a more controlled pace, controlling the center of the ring. Pressure counterpunching. Good stuff.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Alvarez switching to the body well. Landing huge body shots. they are surely going to take their toll.

GGG is going to have to have a big second half of the fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Canelo
10-9 Canelo
10-9 Canelo
9-10 GGG
9-10 GGG

Canelo looking like the bigger puncher


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

3-3


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

4-2 Canelo


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Canelo
10-9 Canelo
10-9 Canelo
9-10 GGG
9-10 GGG
10-9 Canelo


Canelo is going to stop him


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

5-2 Canelo


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Been a close fight again, but this time Canelo winning the close rounds for me.

GGG needs to switch it up or will lose.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

4-3 Canelo


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

4-3 Alvarez despite GGG landing heavily in the last 30 seconds, Canelo to his credit has barely taken a backward step in the fight.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

We're gonna get another draw to extend the feud to Cinco de Mayo


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Canelo
10-9 Canelo
10-9 Canelo
9-10 GGG
9-10 GGG
10-9 Canelo
9-10 GGG


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

This is going to be a legit draw lol


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

5-3 Canelo


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

4-4


----------



## Zombie (Jul 24, 2015)

good shit


----------



## Mr Applebee (Jun 5, 2013)

I’ve got it 5-3 canelo but some of these rounds are really hard to score. My mate who is with me has it the same score but to Golovkin


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

great round. GGG can still pull this out the bag. He needs to go big these last rounds.


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

5-3 Canelo


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Canelo
10-9 Canelo
10-9 Canelo
9-10 GGG
9-10 GGG
10-9 Canelo
9-10 GGG
9-10 GGG

Blood is bothering Canelo


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

6-3 Canelo


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

5-4 Canelo


----------



## Zombie (Jul 24, 2015)

oh my goooooooodddddddddddddd


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Is it me or is GGG throwing in Slo mo


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

Whoooboy ... what a round, I'll go GGG but very close.

5-4 Golvkin


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

quality. whoever takes these last 3 rounds will take it.

Signs Alvarez may be tiring.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Broxi said:


> Whoooboy ... what a round, I'll go GGG but very close.
> 
> 5-4 Golvkin


I agree good round but GGG more Counting punches


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Canelo
10-9 Canelo
10-9 Canelo
9-10 GGG
9-10 GGG
10-9 Canelo
9-10 GGG
9-10 GGG
10-9 Canelo


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

6-4 Canelo


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

insane chin


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

5-5


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

I am smelling a Draw lol


----------



## Zombie (Jul 24, 2015)

anyone who says Canelo won that round is retarded


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

Canelo not seeing a lot of these punches now but the instinctual head movement to avoid the GGG flurry was fantastic stuff, I gave GGG that one too though, he had the best work and landed the heavier shots.

6-4 GGG but I really can't argue with the other scores here


----------



## Mr Applebee (Jun 5, 2013)

Got it 5-5 now


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Canelo out on his feet but still Up. Credit to him yet Again


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Awesome fight!! GGG coming on stronger. Canelo looked dazed a couple of times.


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

5-5


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Canelo
10-9 Canelo
10-9 Canelo
9-10 GGG
9-10 GGG
10-9 Canelo
9-10 GGG
9-10 GGG
10-9 Canelo
9-10 GGG

good round


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

GGG coming forward pressuring now.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

6-5 Canelo


----------



## Mr Applebee (Jun 5, 2013)

6-5 Golovkin


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Its looking like Canelo will have to KO GGG if he keeps fighting like the last 2 rounds


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

GGG needs to walk him down. he has far more success going forward. as soon as he lets Alvarez come forward, he struggles.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Canelo
10-9 Canelo
10-9 Canelo
9-10 GGG
9-10 GGG
10-9 Canelo
9-10 GGG
9-10 GGG
10-9 Canelo
9-10 GGG
9-10 GGG

Canelo might have came back at the end of that round


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

6-6 lol


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

homebrand said:


> GGG needs to walk him down. he has far more success going forward. as soon as he lets Alvarez come forward, he struggles.


Yep but Canelo only managing a punch here and a punch there GGG is combo and 1-2s This is close no matter what


----------



## Zombie (Jul 24, 2015)

lived up the hype


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

116-112 GGG


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

I have it a fucking draw again :lol:


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

Can't accuse Canelo of being on his bike in this fight, I edge it to GGG (7-5), I think the judges will go wide to Canelo but that was a fuckin good fight.

Please don't ruin this judges.


----------



## Mr Applebee (Jun 5, 2013)

6-6 draw but like I said, some rounds were really hard to score imo

Credit to both of them but canelo really surprised me, think he spent less than a minute in total on the ropes. Stayed right in front of Golovkin the whole time.


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

7-5 GGG, watch Canelo get the decision.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

116-113 Canelo


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Good fight Happy for Both of them  shame the rest of the division is a Bit Mehhh


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

plz retire letterman bs ass card forming people opinions.. 12 round to golovkin you blind old fart!!!


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

A great fight!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm glad I don't HAVE to score this one!

Canelo took the tenth, so it's close.


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

7-5 GGG


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

great fight. either guy could win again. difference this time was GGG was better second half, Alvarez better first half for me.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Canelo
10-9 Canelo
10-9 Canelo
9-10 GGG
9-10 GGG
10-9 Canelo
9-10 GGG
9-10 GGG
10-9 Canelo
9-10 GGG
9-10 GGG
Idk my steam only showed the last 1:18 of the round, but Canelo was winning that portion

So if Canelo won the last then 114-114 again


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

I think the judges got it right this time .


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

SAUL CANELOOOOO ALVAREZZZ

Well deserved victory.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

fuck yah!!! canelo no step back!! you wanted that abel you got it!!!

canelo stalked and kicked gggs ass!


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

Great fight. 
Congrats Canelo


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

GGG neglected bodywork again. :sad


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm good with it.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Could have gone either way IMO


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Just got back from a road trip. Not disappointwd wjth the decision. It could have gone either way.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

114-114
115-113
115-113

MD Canelo


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Dogshit. GGG won that fight even more dominant.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Gonna be a trilogy????


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Dam. It's a shame these guys are so different in age.

Trilogy could have been, still could be, an absolute classic.


----------



## Zombie (Jul 24, 2015)

I didnt see the whole thing....from what I saw I thought GGG won...but i didnt score rounds either


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Death, taxes, and a Canelo decision


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> GGG neglected bodywork again. :sad


My thoughts exactly! He just isn't going to KO Canelo to the head, as crazy as that sounds. Canelo has a very special chin.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

I’ve hated Canelo for a long time but much props to him. He fought a great fight, he has my respect.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Floyd's greatest victory is against Canelo


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

You can win rounds hitting gloves and landing one in three jabs if you are the effective aggressor, but not when you are getting walked back and hit with the harder shots, which was the difference here.


----------



## Mr Applebee (Jun 5, 2013)

_wasn't expecting that tbh but I felt canelo wasn't getting the credit he was due from the commentators....their scoring seemed pretty biased. For example, canelos body shots were excellent throughout and they seldom picked up on it but were salivating over Golovkins jab._

_(I'm talking about the British commentators on bt sport)_


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Canelo has Hagler level chin. complete and utter granite.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Saul’s body work was excellent tonight.


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

godsavethequeen said:


> Gonna be a trilogy????


Without doubt but GGG looked visibly older than the first fight in there, another year on the clock is going to be bad for him.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Fair decision. I don't get the outrage at all.

The ONLY controversy in both fights has been that ridiculous 118-110 card last time. They have been closely contested to the point that a draw or a win by one round (or two for GGG in the first fight, IMO) for either are within reason. To say "robbery" is ridiculous. The outcomes have been within reason (I had GGG by a round last time, draw this time) and although they weren't *my* outcomes, they have been - again - within the realm of reason.

Obvious trilogy.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

I had it 7-5 GGG

But there were enough swing rounds for anything


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

How do we get a fair third fight, how do we have a fight where we don't suspect Goldenboys hand in the judges?

By that I don't mean the judges weren't fair or were biased but how do we have a fight without the perception that Golovkin has to do more than he should to win a decision.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I can see Canelo fighting Jacobs if Danny beats Deryenchenko.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Instead of Floyd-Pac 2, we will get Floyd-Canelo 2


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Please don't Canelo fight Lemiux.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

better than the first fight. absolute classic for me.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Look, what a fucking fight. Thought Ggg edges, but a fucking beautiful fight. Bravo boys.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

I can’t even be upset that aGGG lost. I thought he won, but what a fight. Can we not let argue over the scorecards,


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> I can't even be upset that aGGG lost. I thought he won, but what a fight. Can we not let argue over the scorecards,


Thats the thing to take away from the fight, it was a damn nice one.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

I didn't score it, but it felt like Canelo might have won.

GGG can't be too happy with that performance. He was headhunting throughout the fight and got winded.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Had it 115-113 for GGG.

Team GGG should have known they wouldn't get a fair shake here. You can't take that long to adjust against Canelo and expect the nod. 

If Floyd can win 11/12 rounds and only get a MD in Vegas, then GGG needs to win 13 rounds to win this fight.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Thats the thing to take away from the fight, it was a damn nice one.


Fucking beautiful mate


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

By the way, Jim Roy and Max were on Canelo's nuts the entire fight.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Canelo beat the snot out of GG

Good effort by GG though


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

The Sweet Science said:


> My thoughts exactly! He just isn't going to KO Canelo to the head, as crazy as that sounds. Canelo has a very special chin.


Canelo rolls with punches very well also.

Frustrating to see GGG not throw any straight punches to the body or double hook to the head-body. Obviously Canelo's timing has something to do with it but GGG's right hand was in the right place to block any return punches.

Anyway, lets see Jacobs vs Canelo to cement the #1 MW position.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Who did everyone give the 12th to?

Was the most important round lol 1 judge gave it to Canelo that stopped it being a draw, I gave it to GGG but Canelo came back well


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041182692421689344


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Kush said:


> Canelo beat the snot out of GG
> 
> Good effort by GG though


Finally we get something insightful in here.

Welcome back Kush


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Kush said:


> Canelo beat the snot out of GG
> 
> Good effort by GG though


Kush my dude!

Welcome back. Where ya been?


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Kush my dude!
> 
> Welcome back. Where ya been?


Yo

Staying busy. TBH this is the first fight I've watched in a few months


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Kush said:


> Canelo beat the snot out of GG
> 
> Good effort by GG though


Oh shut up.


----------



## mick557 (Jun 6, 2013)

Thought GGG edged it but no surprise in the decision.

Could have done without Kellerman in full cheerleader mode throughout the fight.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

mick557 said:


> Thought GGG edged it but no surprise in the decision.
> 
> Could have done without Kellerman in full cheerleader mode throughout the fight.


Roy Jones was just as bad, if not worse. According to Roy, GGG was tired after the 3rd round. What an absolute joke the HBO commentary team is. By the way, Kellerman has to bring up Ward ever fucking fight.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Canelo should call out Mayweather now, since he's coming back. This fight could be the first billion dollar fight.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Canelo
2, 3, 5, 6, 9

GGG
1, 4, 7, 8, 10, 11, 12

Wow what a great first and foremost. It was a close even fight. Hard to score. Either fighter could have taken this and a Draw would have been deserved as well.

I had GGG up 7-5 but that last round easily could have been Alvarez as well which makes it a Draw.

No fighter, no fan or journalist can cry robbery. They should celebrate a WAR from an even match up and campaign hard for a trilogy.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Also I think GGG should be showing judges some respect this time. Canelo came into this second fight a stronger man than last time and controlled that centre of the ring. Fair is fair.

No controversy at all.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Canelo
> 2, 3, 5, 6, 9
> 
> GGG
> ...


I had it a draw and feel the same way: 7-5 either way is fair...though if I had to change a round, I'd probably give 9 to Canelo (like you did). A lot of close rounds. Canelo did fantastic work to the body and GGG's jab was effective all night. People's opinion of who won may come down to their preference between those two things.

No fighter separated themselves enough to claim they're the better fighter..or enough to cry robbery. Both brought out greatness in the other. The only controversy in both fights, to me, is the 118-110 card last time around. Otherwise, the cards reflect close fights.

I had GGG by one round last time and a draw this time...with plenty of close rounds. Professional judges disagreed with me by one round both times. Not exactly a grave injustice by any means.


----------



## desertlizard (Dec 29, 2015)

Instant classic i thought at first sight ggg demolished canelo, but looking the fight 2nd time ggg won that bout by only 2 points 115-113 rounds 7,8 could ve gone either way. No complaints here fair call, just give us the 3rd
pr0ps t0 camell0 f0r staying in the center 0f the ring trading


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)




----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Golovkin said minimal changes for third fight, example fight not to take place in Vegas :rofl


----------



## Chip H (Oct 8, 2016)

I'm with my old mate Teddy Atlas. A robbery without leaving dem fingerprints.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chip H said:


> I'm with my old mate Teddy Atlas. A robbery without leaving dem fingerprints.


He loves to exaggerate


----------



## Chip H (Oct 8, 2016)

bballchump11 said:


> He loves to exaggerate


Indeed he does. I agree with the mad bastard on this one though.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Floyd is way too old to be fighting this Canelo.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Floyd is way too old to be fighting this Canelo.


And a different weight class. I can't see Canelo boiling down to 152 or even 154 again.


----------

